# [ALSA] Sound über 100%

## Finswimmer

Hi,

ich habe hier nur ALSA laufen. In meiner VirtualBox mit Win7 ist ein Programm, welches Vorlesungen abspielt. Hier hat der Prof zu leise geredet.

Obwohl alle Regler auf 100% sind, ist es sehr schwer zu hören.

VLC kann über 100% (softwaremäßig) den Sound ausgeben.

Wie kann ich das mit einem reinen ALSA-System? Ich will nicht unbedingt PulseAudio oder sowas installieren.

Leider habe ich nichts passendes gefunden.

Dank

Tobi

----------

## AmonAmarth

muss das "on the fly" sein? ist das eine sounddatei? wenn ja kannst du das auch mal mit audacity versuchen lauter zu schrauben

----------

## Finswimmer

Das ist eine Lecturnity-Datei.

Im Prinzip Audio mit Video in einem speziellen Format.

Es sollte on-the-fly sein, so wie bei VLC.

Ich habe nun gelesen, dass PulseAudio sowas kann. Aber irgendwie finde ich es unnötig, so einen Daemon/Server laufen zu haben...

Tobi

----------

